# How many of you have floating stools?



## xtian1 (Nov 4, 2003)

I just noticed recently that my stools float. I know I have bacterial overgrowth of the small intestine and am on a gluten, grain, and dairy free diet, but still get well formed floating stools. I also have abdominal pain, and bloating that comes and goes, and gas.It's better since the change in diet. I tried Neomycin for the bacterial overgrowth, but it didn't work. I saw a Dr. of chinese medicine last week who put me on an anti bacterial, anti fungal, immune boosting herbal program. I'm curious to see how it works.I know floating stools mean gas in the stool, probably due to the bacterial overgrowth, but could also be malabsorption, celiac, or sprue. though my biopsy was negative for sprue. Don't remember if they did the blood test for it. I assume if it were celiac, the diet would have helped by now. It's been about 7 weeks. Though I did have some brown rice last night for the first time in ages. Didn't seem to affect me that much.Thanks,Chris


----------



## leahmonahan (Aug 22, 2003)

To float or not to float. I get both. My stools are constantly surprising me. I have read both about the advantages of floating and not floating. I know that fat in your stool means that they will float because fat is less dense than water. But, it's not a bad thing to have some fat in your stool.What is not good is if your stool is sticky (makes a mess of the tp when you wipe), or if it is clay colored or tarry. Clay colored means that you are not secreting enough bile to emulsify fats in your body, which indicates liver failure. Tarry (maroon or black, goopy) could mean that you have blood in your stool.According to Digestive Wellness by Elizabeth Lipski, it is best if your stool "looks like a brown banana with a point at one end, is well-hydrated, and just slips out easily" (p. 55). My stool does this best when I am consistent about taking my ground flax seed every day.If you've never done ground flax seed, here's how... Buy organic whole flax seed in the bulk section of your local natural foods store. Grind two tablespoons in a clean coffee grinder. Mix with an 8oz glass of water or cranberry water* and drink down. Do not take with other supplements or meds because the fiber will bind to them and reduce their effectiveness. Many people find it easiest to take this before bedtime.*Cranberry Water: Mix 4oz unsweetened cranberry juice with 28oz water. Sweeten with 3 drops Stevia. (Taken from the Fat Flush Diet by Ann Louise Gittleman). Cranberry is healing to the liver and bladder and has low fructose, which is known to be an IBS irritant.Happy Flushing!Laylo


----------



## xtian1 (Nov 4, 2003)

I used to grind flax seeds, but found out the lignan was feeding my bad bacteria ( I have SIBO) so fish oil is my only option. Ditto for all fiber supplements, can't do that, makes the bad bugs happy!.Anyone who has SIBO should consider this.Believe me I'd love to take flax! Now I have to rely on the vegies and occasional apple for fiber.Chris


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I know that fat in your stool means that they will float because fat is less dense than water










Fat *cannot* do this. Only gas can cause stools to float.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2003)

flux, then its a common misconception b.c. even my former gastro (who is supposed to be an expert, but in all honesty seems like a total retard) told me - when people have Celiac disease, their stools are greasy and float b/c of this. actually my stools float, but I digest fat quite well and do not have Celiac's disease. i agree that it is the gas in the stool that makes it float, atleast in my case. I can actually see it sometimes bubbling out of the stool. how's THAT for gross??!


----------



## Jhouston (Nov 9, 2003)

Both, but a lot of floaters. I have read about the fat being the cause but I think greasy is more likely. I know gas can be Sulpha or methane.not sure if this matters as to why floating. Maybe someone out there knows


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:then its a common misconception b.c. even my former gastro


Correct.


> quote:Both, but a lot of floaters. I have read about the fat being the cause but I think greasy is more likely.


You read wrong.


----------



## Pitzi (Mar 15, 2003)

Laylo, you state "But, it's not a bad thing to have some fat in your stool"Nope its not good at all, if you have abnormally fat content in your stool it means that you have malabsorption Floating stools can also a sign of malabsorption, but not always


----------



## leahmonahan (Aug 22, 2003)

Pitzi, you are right: "abnormally" high fat content means malabsorption.Chris, I'm curious to know more about lignan feeding bad bacteria. I'm going to have to look into that one. Glad to hear you are eating your veggies! I know that having at least one cup of cooked greens (esp kale) makes a big difference for me.


----------



## rhona (Aug 17, 2003)

HiI have been told that floating stools are good as that means you are having enough fibre. The fibre is what causes it.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:you state "But, it's not a bad thing to have some fat in your stool" Nope its not good at all, if you have abnormally fat content in your stool it means that you have malabsorption


Yeah, that statement is *very wrong.*


> quote:means you are having enough fibre. The fibre is what causes it


This is going to depend on how much gas the bacteria make from it. Apparently fiber supplements iin general don't give people much gas so that is probably not going to cause it.


----------



## mariahiesha (Dec 25, 2013)

mine always float and sometimes some piece sink so who knows .I do get gassy after I eat anything .but it just started about 2 months.. I think nvm I know i have ibs -c


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

It generally just means you have extra gas in your stools. Mine float a lot especially when I'm having loose stools. When I take gas x regularly my stools don't float. Not sure if its the gas x helping or because normally if I need gas x its because of excess gas so I avoid gas causing foods.


----------



## mcintosh99 (Aug 29, 2015)

Healthy stools (bowel movement or feces) usually sink. However, floating stools doe do not necessarily mean that there is a health problem. The reason why something floats or sinks in water is a result of its density. Oil floats on water and most people think that fat in the stool causes it to float. This is not true. The reason why stool floats in most instances is because of intestinal gas which is not passed out as a fart (flatus) but rather in the stool.


----------

